# Largest Fountain Pen?



## brez (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,

I need to make a fountain pen and I need the thickest possible lower barrel. More specifically, I need to know which kit slows for the thickest material on the bottom barrel. I need to use some glass material that should be as thick as possible. Otherwise, I would need to turn some wood to fit the metal parts and interface with the glass parts.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 28, 2015)

Take a look at the new Mirage.  I will send you a PM with a link.


----------

